# Rust on my GTO



## mrgoat6 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I just purchased an 05 GTO about a week ago. I am new to this forum, so this is my first time posting and I hope I am putting this in the right thread section. But anyway, I am a bit concerned of the rust I found under my GTO. I live in California, and the GTO is from Minnesota. What do you guys think? Should I worry? What can be done?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would rinse the undercarriage with water to remove dirt, oil, grease or any remaining salt used on the northern roads. Then spray or brush on a product called *OSPHO* directly onto the metal surfaces. This product contains phosphoric acid and should be applied in a well ventilated area.

A quart is about *$10* and is more than you need to treat the entire undercarriage.

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Shudder* Someone used the car as a daily driver.


----------

